# Work experience



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

EAST COAST EXOTICS is now accepting secondary students for work experience.

However, we regret to inform you that at present it is only for schools run by Aberdeen City Council.

If you attend a school run by Aberdeenshire Council ask your school to contact us direct and we can maybe work something out that way.


----------

